# 2018 highlights...?



## juliante (Jun 7, 2013)

What’s your favourite cd or dvd release this year? I think mine is ‘Secrets’ - a set of French songs by Marianne Crebassa with Fazil Say on piano. Ravel, faure, Duparc, Debussy. It has lots of gorgeous moments and I just keep going back to it.


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

*Bach-year*

*Beethoven: Symphony no. 1, piano concerto no. 1, Ozawa/Argerich:*









*Bach's Goldbergs for a quintet of five recorders:









Ning Feng playing Bach's Sonatas and Partitas for solo violin:









Bach's sonatas for flute and harpsichord - Marc and Pierre Haitai:

*


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Sandrine Piau (Dec 8, 2018)

This cd is great! Her voice has no peers. Bartoli, Kermes, and many more singers, all went low before this recording.


----------



## Sandrine Piau (Dec 8, 2018)

As for A. Thraud's Beethoven, not to my taste. He is too young.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Sandrine Piau said:


> As for A. Thraud's Beethoven, not to my taste. He is too young.


Alexandre Theraud is 50 years old! Compare Igor Levit, 20 years his junior, whose late Beethoven is pretty universally praised. I fear your judgment, in this instance, has a faulty foundation.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Sandrine Piau said:


> As for A. Thraud's Beethoven, not to my taste. He is too young.


Too young or just too shallow. They are utterly inoffensive performances, suitable for grandpa. He has zero to say about this music. I can't imagine why he bothered to record them other than to make a bit of money.

Well recorded and perfectly executed. Piano teachers will like it.

People used to say that if a pianist was really interesting, it would show at 50.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I've been thinking about my post above.

The recording shows exactly what goes on in an economy where businesses aim to grow, the growth model of capitalism. The only way to get growth is by persuading consumers to buy new products . . . Tharaud's Beethoven stands to Beethoven as washing pods stand to washing powder -- an unnecessary and pretty pointless innovation designed to make us spend more on something new.


----------

